# How To Learn Snowboard Tricks Faster & “Injury Free” - BBB Episode 10



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Hey folks, episode 10 of the snomie snowboard podcast is live. This episode I covered the topic of progressing without injuries, how to know when you're ready to attempt a trick and how to balance risk in snowboarding.






Topic list for this episode:


Why there’s no such thing as 100% injury free snowboarding
The difference between good vs. bad injuries
The difference in beginner vs. expert injuries
What top pros and expert snowboarders do different from average snowboarders to get ‘good’ injuries
What is the perfect balance of risk and injury to get the fastest snowboard progression
The 3 types of snowboarder types & which type learns tricks/techniques quickest
The 4 questions you need to ask yourself BEFORE trying a new trick/technique

Enjoy


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

O-o-o-o-o-H great! _NOW_ you post this?? 

Where were you when I was just learning how to ride?! :skateboarding1:  :lol:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> O-o-o-o-o-H great! _NOW_ you post this??
> 
> Where were you when I was just learning how to ride?! :skateboarding1:  :lol:


he was in ballsack


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> O-o-o-o-o-H great! _NOW_ you post this??
> 
> Where were you when I was just learning how to ride?! :skateboarding1:  :lol:


Likely somewhere in Australia not knowing snowboarding even existed


----------

